# Win Hotronix Heat Press and Caddie In Glitter Flake Design Contest



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Stahls’ ID Direct™ and Transfer Express® are offering decorators the opportunity to win big in the Summer of Bling Glitter Flake Design Contest. Starting June 1, 2013, the decorator who submits a photo of the most creative use of Stahls’ Glitter Flake will win a Stahls’ Hotronix® 16- by 20-inch Auto Open Clam™ heat press on a heat press Caddie™ stand. Covered in more than 200,000 rhinestones, this user-friendly, space-saving heat press and stand are valued at more than $1,749. 

To enter, visit Stahls’ Facebook page at facebook.com/stahlsheatprinting and upload a JPEG image of your design. Fans will have the opportunity to vote for their favorite. Stahls’ ID Direct™ will announce one winner, determined by the highest number of fan votes, when the contest ends on July 31, 2013

For more information visit: www.facebook.com/stahlsheatprinting

Stahls’ ID Direct™, a GroupeSTAHL Company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ ID Direct™ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ ID Direct™ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahlsID.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

